# Voltaje en programador de chips 25xxx



## Perezosso (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola Buenas a todos. Tengo que flasear una bios por el método Pinza con el programador CH341A.

24/25 series EEPROM Flash USB Programmer CH341A

La cuestión es que el chip 25xxx que voy a flasear tiene un voltaje de 1,8V.

Por lo visto el programador tiene voltaje de salida por defecto de 5v y 3,3v, a lo que me surgen 2 cuestiones.

A) En que ranuras del zocalo 25xxx, tengo que colocar las puntas del polimetro para comprobar el voltaje del programador?
B) Como habilitar el modo 3,3V?
B) Sitando 3,3V habría posibilidad de quemar el chip?

Muchas Gracias a todos. ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 3, 2015)

Busca la hoja de datos y ve en que pines se encuentran VDD y GND.
La actividad sobre los pines de datos la puedes observar con osciloscopio o una punta lógica.

Para las otras preguntas deberás buscar información sobre el programador y leer la hoja de datos del chip.


----------



## Perezosso (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola
Si ya lo comprobé 1,9 ~. La pregunta era de si el chip se puede quemar a 3.3V. Esa info no viene en los datasheet
Gracias por contestar


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2015)

Tiene que venir. Busca en la sección: Absolute Maximum Ratings.

Por ejemplo, para memorias 25AA256 / 25LC256 de Microchip. éstos son los valores absolutos máximos:

6.5 V. Es el voltaje máximo de operación.

Y para las de ATMEL, se menciona que son disponibles en dos rangos de voltajes de operación.


Y aquí los valores absolutos máximos.


Esa información nunca falta en las hojas de datos. ​


----------



## Perezosso (Oct 6, 2015)

Pues sí me ha ilustrado tu explicación.
el chip concretamente es Winbong W25Q80BVSSIG/W25Q80BVSIG
Este es el Datasheet con un Vmax=3,3v y 4,6v
Os ajunto la imagen
ya no sé si ponerlo a 5 ó 3,3V
Que opinais???
Gracias


----------



## Perezosso (Oct 6, 2015)

Como no tengo permisos para meter enlaces os dejo otra parte del datasheet.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola, eso quiere decir que si soporta 3.3V como tensión de alimentación. La mayoría de las EEPROM's operan a bajo voltaje >2V pero para ejecutar operaciónes de escritura en ellas se debe de aumentar la tensión de alimentación. 
En la aplicación pudiera ser que sólo sirve para lectura y nunca se escribe en ella.

Saludos


----------



## Perezosso (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola Daniel
entonces se pone el grabador a 3,3v y punto. no?
es que en etse post puede que puede dañarse a 3,3v.
http://ao2.it/en/blog/2014/12/30/teclast-x98-air-3g-unbricking-bay-trail-tablet
que opinais?
gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 6, 2015)

Perezosso dijo:


> Hola Daniel
> entonces se pone el grabador a 3,3v y punto. no?
> es que en etse post puede que puede dañarse a 3,3v.
> http://ao2.it/en/blog/2014/12/30/teclast-x98-air-3g-unbricking-bay-trail-tablet
> ...



Si, pero pregunto ¿hay forma de extraer el chip de memoria del circuito impreso?, para grabarla fuera y no dañar algo más.

No va conectar los 3V3 al pin VDD de la memoria si es que este proviene de un regulador de 1.8V.


----------



## Perezosso (Oct 7, 2015)

Pues es que no se me da bien soldar. Va a ser peor el destrozó con mi soldador que lo que se queme por si mismo. La verdad que complicadas hacen las cosas. BIOS inarrancables por no detectar falsos firmaré. Chip que no son capaces de autorevivir. Chips soldados y grabadores con diferente voltaje ...si es queee


----------

